# SQOLOGY Podcast



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Listen when you have 40 mins...

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast...ligible-enjoyable-car-audio/id1231181088?mt=2

<or>

SQOLOGY

<or>

Search for SQOLOGY in Google Play Music.

Hope you enjoy. We hope to publish regular episodes. Feedback appreciated along with future topic desires. 

Cheers!


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Subscribed.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

TomT said:


> Subscribed.




Cool. Enjoyable or dumb?


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

benny z said:


> Cool. Enjoyable or dumb?


Haven't actually listened to it yet. So for now, I'll go with Cool!


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

It wasn't bad. I hope you can get people to come on.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Y'all need to get with USAC. They want to bring SQ back, they where the original. I don't think they are getting enough support. 
The more formats the better.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

DC/Hertz said:


> It wasn't bad. I hope you can get people to come on.


thanks...

yes, we have a dozen industry professionals lined up to interview on the show.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

DC/Hertz said:


> Y'all need to get with USAC. They want to bring SQ back, they where the original. I don't think they are getting enough support.
> The more formats the better.


Its not going to come back....


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

That's not what the owners are saying. They've been looking for judges and people to help with the rule book.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> That's not what the owners are saying. They've been looking for judges and people to help with the rule book.


I think hes saying that no one cares to do usac, so it won't really do anything even if they bring it back

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Why would people not care? It's a fornat. It's competition. It's putting your skills against another and being in the community. 
Some of us live in USAC country so it would be nice to have. 
We want SQ to grow right? That would be growth.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> Why would people not care? It's a fornat. It's competition. It's putting your skills against another and being in the community.
> Some of us live in USAC country so it would be nice to have.
> We want SQ to grow right? That would be growth.


taking over rton20s roll for a second...


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

You are up north. I can see why you would think that. All we have is USAC.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2017)

subscribed to the podcast....


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

DC/Hertz said:


> You are up north. I can see why you would think that. All we have is USAC.



I can tell you with a very high level of certainty that the rule book wont be written anytime in the near future as of today. 

I know that Jenissa has been looking to start it up again but with the growth of IASCA SQ in Texas and Oklahoma and the people involved in its growth I dont see it happening as of today, yesterday or tomorrow.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Subscribed, I'll check it out on the commute one day this week.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I live in the south and I thought USAC was dead down here as well.... all I remember about USAC even 20 years ago was basically SPL being the main draw of the organization. I was always hoping for more IASCA events down here at that time because they seemed limited. Now I really do not care about attending either as I enjoy the car audio world for myself. Although I do respect people involved in it.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll address the podcast which is what this post was about.......I think.

I liked the content. I wish you would have gone into the discussion of hi-res audio tracks instead of hinting at them and suggesting we go look at another website or facebook page to see the rest of the discussion. Maybe just talk about the topic for those of us who don't know the sqology website or facebook discussion.
I'll definitely listen to more podcasts if you make them.

My only critique is the breath noise in the recording. I'm not suggesting you stop breathing  but just maybe try to avoid that extra noise. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJXzGSx-P9M

Overall; good work and please keep it up. There are no podcasts devoted to car audio. Well soundman had one but it ended in 2011.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes - thank you for the feedback!

I agree, the breathing/sniffling is annoying.

We will delve more into the HiRes discussion in future episodes for sure.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I would love to see the discussions on SSQ but I got booted.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> I'll address the podcast which is what this post was about.......I think.
> 
> I liked the content. I wish you would have gone into the discussion of hi-res audio tracks instead of hinting at them and suggesting we go look at another website or facebook page to see the rest of the discussion. Maybe just talk about the topic for those of us who don't know the sqology website or facebook discussion.
> I'll definitely listen to more podcasts if you make them.
> ...


I noticed the same noise. You were nervous, weren't ya Ben ?



Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I noticed the noice too. Perhaps the hi res mic was to blame?! 

It sounded like two guys making their first podcast. Content was good for the first round, and I like that you guys don't take the,"this is the one and only way to do things" approach. Stay open minded and keep coming up with content and you might be on to something. 

One question about the Onkyo app, which I have. When I select DSD up sampling I get a bunch of hiss and faint music. Streaming directly into my dsp pro. What am I missing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

aholland1198 said:


> I noticed the noice too. Perhaps the hi res mic was to blame?!
> 
> It sounded like two guys making their first podcast. Content was good for the first round, and I like that you guys don't take the,"this is the one and only way to do things" approach. Stay open minded and keep coming up with content and you might be on to something.
> 
> ...




Thanks again for the feedback.

Are you using the HEC-HiRes USB input card in the DSP Pro?

The HEC USB DAC is PCM-only...it will not play DSD.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

benny z said:


> Thanks again for the feedback.
> 
> Are you using the HEC-HiRes USB input card in the DSP Pro?
> 
> The HEC USB DAC is PCM-only...it will not play DSD.


Will it play any normal files like mp3 or wav?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> Will it play any normal files like mp3 or wav?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


yes.

it'll play whatever you hook up to it (iphone/android/computer), in any format...no special player needed for non-hd files. iTunes, whatever...

just need a hi res player (such as the onkyo app) if you are playing hi res pcm music.

(*hint - there isn't a lot of native dsd music available anyway...)

HELIX Extension Card HD-AUDIO USB-INTERFACE


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

benny z said:


> Thanks again for the feedback.
> 
> Are you using the HEC-HiRes USB input card in the DSP Pro?
> 
> The HEC USB DAC is PCM-only...it will not play DSD.




HEC USB input, yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Episode 2 has dropped...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The sound was much better this time. And by much better I mean completely fixed.
I really enjoyed hearing you go through your system design(s) and the reasoning and goals behind each. 
I want to encourage you to keep doing these. I'm enjoying them.
I don't quite yet know who is who yet when you're talking.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

I'm the one describing the 3 different vehicles. 

We'll see about better introductions next time.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice work, guys. Those were enjoyable and I'd be definitely be interested in listening to future podcasts.

And great improvement on the SQ in the 2nd podcast. IMO it's kind of important since the Subject of your podcast is named for and ultimately about "SQ".

I think that it's great that you both have personal experience and a backgroud in actually playing instruments and/or some studio recording. 

Regarding the format of the podcasts, I also agree that you should start with a standard introduction. Something like, "Hello and welcome to the SQ-ology Podcast, where we discuss all things Sound Quality for the accurate reproduction of music in Mobile Audio. I'm Ben Zimmerman...and I'm Cliff K (Cliff's voice)". Then list the Key Topics of the Episode before you start. Maybe not so formal, but something that tells your listeners who you are and what the podcast is about in a consistent manner.

Also, before you get too deep into episodes, I would come up with a standard and consistent naming convention. Such as:

*SQ-ology Podcast #001 - 4/26/2017 - Description of the Topic(s) of the Episode
*

In addition, to gain (and keep) the greatest number of listeners or followers, it is best to stick to a regular schedule and a set date for releasing the podcast. I know that it's definitely difficult to do these informal types of podcasts on a rigid, regular schedule due to daily life, work, family, SQ competitions and other commitments, etc, but I personally lose interest quickly if I can't count on a normal schedule, just like receiving the Sunday morning newspaper. You might also think about a simple email subscription notification service, so that subscribers receive an email notification when a new podcast episode is available.

Just my suggestions FWIW to keep things organized and professional, but it's great to see someone doing this. :thumbsup:


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you for all the feedback. I've shared it with Klif. I listen to some podcasts also and know what you mean about a regular release schedule. BUT a couple of my favorite podcasts are totally unpredictable and I kinda like that, too. Hopefully we have enough material to bank up some stuff to keep things regular. Don't want to stash too many away/get ahead so we remain relevant, tho.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

I just listened to the 2nd one and found it enjoyable. Keep it up! I will continue to check them out.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Havnt listened to these yet benny, just found this thread, but looking forward to listening. I thank this is gonna be cool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

We recorded an interview episode this afternoon....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I can see why alan thought you were younger than me 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.GNX (Jan 6, 2010)

Just came across this thread. Sound very interesting. Can't wait to listen to the podcasts. definitely subscribed. Great idea!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

benny z said:


> We recorded an interview episode this afternoon....


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...00-ces-official-roll-call-diyma-2011-a-4.html

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...00-ces-official-roll-call-diyma-2011-a-4.html
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh::laugh:




Good find!


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

benny z said:


> Good find!




I really, really, enjoy these. ****ing Awesome!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

LOL WTF IS THIS ****!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Jscoyne2 said:


> LOL WTF IS THIS ****!




Entertainment? 

Gotta mix it up...


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Talking about some dudes watch and Russian crap? Hardly entertainment 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

New one just dropped - an interview with Mark Williams of ISQ.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

New podcast has dropped - an interview with Matt Hall of Revelation Audio


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

bump for the morning crowd...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I listened to it this morning. I really enjoyed it. I've known Matt for a while now and it was still nice to hear more on his background. I agree with a lot of things he said as well.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

benny z said:


> New podcast has dropped - an interview with Matt Hall of Revelation Audio


I really enjoyed this podcast as well.
Is there a place to learn more about Revelation Audio? Google searching has been a bit of a let down.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks guys...

matt created a private/closed facebook group for revelation audio some time back where he and his team have been posting updates on the amplifiers.

due to the closed nature of the group i wanted to get matt's permission before posting a link...he's given me the go-ahead to post it here.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/954380051330741/

if you enjoy listening to the podcasts, please take a moment to rate the podcast in itunes and write a short review. we currently have too few ratings to show a published average. ratings and reviews can help new listeners find our podcast who may be outside of our targeted reach.

thanks for listening!


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Subscribed 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

New one! Short, sweet, and to the point.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Morning bum(*p)


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

New episode - an interview with Erin!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Great work, gentlemen. I've really enjoyed the last few podcasts with Matt and Erin. Kept me entertained while on a recent road trip. I was a bit surprised at just how many competitors are using the GS9 now. I can understand why some of you just prefer to use your iDevices via USB as the source.

On my recent road trip, I got stuck driving a rental. It was one of the new Chrysler Pacifica minivans. Very easy and comfortable to drive, but of course I was stuck l using its stock stereo system...which turned out to be fairly decent for what it is.

However, one thing that I noticed right off the bat is that both Ben's and Klifton's voices are very sibilant to begin with, but in these recordings it was almost painful. Both of your' "S'es" were killing me. I immediately thought that the HU's Mid and Treble controls must have been boosted to Max, but when I checked the HU, all tone controls & EQ were centered at 0! So I turned the Mid and Treble controls to their lowest (-) settings and that made it way more bearable.

I just wanted to bring this to your attention. Maybe it was just this particular OEM system, but Erin's voice sounded fine even though he was via a cellular or Skype call. Give these a listen on your everyday setups. If they seem a bit boosted in the upper mids and treble to where your "S" sounds are exaggerated, you might want to use a software LPF or EQ to tame everything from roughly 1kHz upward (I'm assuming you guys are using Audacity to record these?). It might be a combination of the microphones you are using and the file compression, IDK. If they seem fine to you and everyone else, just disregard! 

Keep up the great Podcasts tho'! :thumbsup:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

benny z said:


> New episode - an interview with Erin!


Man, I had a good time chatting with you guys. I truly appreciate you inviting me to be part of the podcast. 




bbfoto said:


> Great work, gentlemen. I've really enjoyed the last few podcasts with Matt and Erin. Kept me entertained while on a recent road trip.


I pretty much only listen to podcasts anymore when I take long trips. So glad I was able to help the guys provide you some entertainment. 




bbfoto said:


> but Erin's voice sounded fine even though he was via a cellular or Skype call.


Awwwww shucks.  

No, seriously, though... I was called in via Skype but I used my OmniMic (USB mic) to record me. Maybe that's the difference? I didn't hear a difference when I listened to it but I also was using a Bluetooth speaker sitting on my dash so... :laugh:


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

ErinH said:


> I didn't hear a difference when I listened to it but I also was using a Bluetooth speaker sitting on my dash so... :laugh:


Newest internet craze for SQ, people will be running out and getting bluetooth speakers like wild.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

bbfoto said:


> Great work, gentlemen. I've really enjoyed the last few podcasts with Matt and Erin. Kept me entertained while on a recent road trip. I was a bit surprised at just how many competitors are using the GS9 now. I can understand why some of you just prefer to use your iDevices via USB as the source.
> 
> On my recent road trip, I got stuck driving a rental. It was one of the new Chrysler Pacifica minivans. Very easy and comfortable to drive, but of course I was stuck l using its stock stereo system...which turned out to be fairly decent for what it is.
> 
> ...


please send complaints to [email protected]



j/k

i'm curious if anyone else has this feedback? i listen to *a lot* of podcasts and i hear a lot of crappy production... i won't say ours is perfect by any means - it's a labor of love all on klif's behalf (for now)...it's possible we may explore shipping them off to a production company to edit/produce - but for now, this is all klif's donation of time. for reference, there are over 600 edit points in erin's episode, and it consumed over 6 hours of klif's time to edit.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

subbed


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

How do I get in touch with that awesome Russian guy to buy some of those cool chrome plated plastic bullet tweeter copies? LOL!!!!!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Regardless of that binaural levity, which was hilarious of course.. But I'm going back when I can to re-listen on that topic on "crosstalk" or left/right ear stereo imaging perception or whatever correct term for it.. HRTF maybe? Anyway it touched just enough on the topic I think to spark interest in it.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

benny z said:


> please send complaints to [email protected]
> 
> i'm curious if anyone else has this feedback? i listen to *a lot* of podcasts and i hear a lot of crappy production... i won't say ours is perfect by any means - it's a labor of love all on klif's behalf (for now)...it's possible we may explore shipping them off to a production company to edit/produce - but for now, this is all klif's donation of time. for reference, there are over 600 edit points in erin's episode, and it consumed over 6 hours of klif's time to edit.


Ben Aural??? Who's that? lmao

I didn't hear any sound issues after the first episode. I listen on apple earbuds, and i stream via bluetooth to stock ford ranger speakers and don't notice any silibance.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Babs said:


> Regardless of that binaural levity, which was hilarious of course.. But I'm going back when I can to re-listen on that topic on "crosstalk" or left/right ear stereo imaging perception or whatever correct term for it.. HRTF maybe? Anyway it touched just enough on the topic I think to spark interest in it.



Also, I would like to add, how refreshing and advanced the conversations are that I'm reading and also hearing in car audio now. Or is it me and I'm just now diving into the really good stuff on acoustics and all topics SQ? I dunno. I'll always consider myself the perpetual newb at this game but I guess I'd like to say a big thank you to you guys for "sharing". Sharing the dark arts of SQ. Seems like just in the last couple years maybe, my association with you guys I consider real giants in the hobby, has kind of exploded. It has really been awesome for me personally for the promotion of what's great in car audio. K. Butt kissin' done.  Carry on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

So in a complete turn of events...


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

I made it thru the Mike interview while mowing. I thought you did a great job of staying neutral, asking good questions, and letting him explain himself. I'd say he has an interesting way of looking at car audio but you can hear the passion in his voice. I guess that's what it's all about is doing something you love. 

Great job!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks... yes, i tried my hardest to stay unbiased/neutral.

i will say in talking with him and also communicating with him via IM/email to set this up...he isn't all that great expressing his thoughts in words - especially written. ...and some of the ways he describes things are outdated by how we have come to understand things today.

so if you listen through all of that, i think you'll find his ideas/concepts are maybe a bit dated, but the root of what he's discussing (for the most part) actually aligns with what most of us are doing today. he may take different approaches, but at the end of the day he's doing what he loves and his passion is evident.

i encourage everyone to take a listen with an open mind, regardless of your personal opinion of the guy. i wanted to give him this avenue to tell his story, and i feel he did just that.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

benny z said:


> i wanted to give him this avenue to tell his story, and i feel he did just that.


I actually enjoyed listening to him, glad he got to get his thoughts out there in spoken form, this written stuff can be misleading. Especially if you don't really know the person.

Thanks Ben / Klifton for doing these.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

You're welcome! I know I enjoy making them... Klif gets the short end of the stick with being stuck with the editing. But I think he enjoys it more than he hates it.

Wanted to add that we now have a listener line. Feel free to call with feedback, suggestions, or comments/questions - we may address them in an upcoming episode.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

What happened to the Mike Mineo interview? Was finally ready to listen to it and it's not showing up....


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry, we took it down. Mike decided to upload it to his YouTube channel, so you can find it there if you want to hear it. 

However, there's a new one to listen to today!


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

benny z said:


> Sorry, we took it down. Mike decided to upload it to his YouTube channel, so you can find it there if you want to hear it.
> 
> However, there's a new one to listen to today!


Yeah, I'm really enjoying the shows btw....Not sure why you would let someone else broadcast your podcast and not have it in your feed, but there must be something else behind it...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

New podcast is up!


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

benny z said:


> New podcast is up!




Love these shows Benny!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Good stuff, gentlemen. Glad that you are still moving forward with the Podcast.

Ben, I would have liked to have heard more about some of the more interesting vehicles that you listened to at Finals and a brief overview of their setups...but I realize that there were a ton of vehicles.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Giving these a listen too, good stuff. thanks Ben


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! You’re welcome!

bbfoto - maybe we can do some system hi-lights in an upcoming episode.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

benny z said:


> New podcast has dropped - an interview with Matt Hall of Revelation Audio



I hadn't even seen this thread....

I enjoyed the podcast with Matt.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

benny z said:


> New episode - an interview with Erin!




Great podcast with one of my good friends, Erin Hardison. Erin has been a great source of information and learning for many here on the forum over the years. He has many threads here on DIYMA explaining some of the science behind the sound in the automotive environment and guides for how to setup your systems and why. 

Good stuff !


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

I enjoyed the most recent podcast! Thanks Ben


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

bbfoto said:


> Good stuff, gentlemen. Glad that you are still moving forward with the Podcast.
> 
> Ben, I would have liked to have heard more about some of the more interesting vehicles that you listened to at Finals and a brief overview of their setups...but I realize that there were a ton of vehicles.



I was surprised how few systems were "bad". It's come a long way in the competition scene. There are still a few top cars that wow for different reasons and stand out above the rest, but overall the level has gone up. Between the additional DSP power and tools and the sharing of knowledge, people have really been stepping their game up and it's great to see car audio being driven to a higher level of performance.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Great podcast with one of my good friends, Erin Hardison. Erin has been a great source of information and learning for many here on the forum over the years. He has many threads here on DIYMA explaining some of the science behind the sound in the automotive environment and guides for how to setup your systems and why.
> 
> Good stuff !


Thanks, Broheim. 





captainobvious said:


> I was surprised how few systems were "bad". It's come a long way in the competition scene. There are still a few top cars that wow for different reasons and stand out above the rest, but overall the level has gone up. Between the additional DSP power and tools and the sharing of knowledge, people have really been stepping their game up and it's great to see car audio being driven to a higher level of performance.


I've been saying this for the past couple years. Each year cars get better and better. Like you said, the 'top' is reserved for a few that really wow you for one reason or another. But where the 'middle' used to be not so many as well, is now packed full of cars. So many nice systems to listen to at meets and the number of competitors keeps growing.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I also enjoyed erins podcast on SQOLOGY as well. Erin has taught me alot with his info on diyma and his website. So thanx Erin and thanx guys for the podcast!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I enjoyed this last podcast, very much as usual. But when Ben talked about having to stand by his car and wait for judging, I thought of something that would allow for competitors to wander about and get a chance to meet others and listen to their vehicles.

My idea:


Post phone number with 1" or larger numbers on 9x11 piece of paper and put it behind windshield. Text competitor 20-30 minutes before judging. 

Contestants would be free to enjoy the venue. In my eyes, that would make for a much more enjoyable finals experience. 

Hopefully someone with more influence than myself might bring this suggestion to the powers that be, and implement something for 2018 finals.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

They had scheduled times at finals a few years back and it worked quite well. You were given a time and the judges showed up within 15 minutes or so of that time. I haven't been to finals since then but it seems like someone told me they haven't done that since then.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, they didn't do scheduled times this year. Also, I said the same thing about phone numbers Gerald, but I guess some people didn't want their cell numbers there for all to see on their dashboard all weekend.

What they could do is provide the number as part of the registration process so the organization and judges have it, but noone else.
Meca/Iasca could then coordinate a schedule and/or send a text message to competitors when their judge will be approaching in the next 30 minutes or so.

They are really going to have to do something about the time management to help get things wrapped up earlier on Sunday. A couple ideas...


-Add more judges. Meca could have another 3 person judge team to cut down on the amount of cars each team has to do and the overall amount of time. The work load on the judge teams is too high currently.

-Bring back the scheduled judging times and use cell phones to notify competitors. This should lessen the amount of wasted time from judges walking back and forth to cars where a competitor isn't present.

-Start judging and scheduling time slots on Friday as there are a good number of competitors who arrive Thurs/Friday and they could get an early jump on that. Make competitors pick time slots upon registration which forces them to get it done earlier as well if they want their preferred spot. This might also encourage competitors to ensure they get their points earned earlier in the season.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

^^^ There’s another new episode featuring this guy! ^^^


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey! I know that guy too!!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Ben and Klif for having me on the program.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> Yeah, they didn't do scheduled times this year. Also, I said the same thing about phone numbers Gerald, but I guess some people didn't want their cell numbers there for all to see on their dashboard all weekend.
> 
> What they could do is provide the number as part of the registration process so the organization and judges have it, but noone else.
> Meca/Iasca could then coordinate a schedule and/or send a text message to competitors when their judge will be approaching in the next 30 minutes or so.
> ...


That's a really good idea, Steve. I hope that someone takes your advice. 

Great Job on the SQology Podcast, too. Enjoyed listening.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the idea also, however I kinda did that with one of the judges and failed miserably - I asked him to IM me when he and the other judge were close to ready to judge my truck for SQ2. He did. I failed to look at my phone. Saw him later and got an earful for the missed connection.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Benny’s experience would be quite common. Missing a text is easy to do. 

Having the scheduled times was a much better solution and worked out well. Not only did it let the competitor know when to expect a judge but it kept the judges on schedule too. 

I got fairly lucky this year in that there was someone at my car pretty much the whole time to let me know if a judge had arrived, but not everyone is so fortunate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I think the most logical thing is going to be another judge team. We operated with the same number of judges this year for SQ as we did the previous 4 years, yet we had about 30% more cars in 2015 and then increased that great turnout from last year by about 50% this year. 

This year the additional judge team was definitely warranted (and needed). That should help considerably to speed things up and maybe actually get us out of there by late Sunday afternoon. 

Scheduled judge times, 3 judge teams for SQ, and a separate judge for install.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Halloween edition dropped. Be safe.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Our latest podcast has dropped, and it’s actually the first interview episode we recorded - with Randall K - Enjoy!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Great episode!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I appreciate the question on music. I got both of those songs Randy mentioned for car today.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

chefhow said:


> Great episode!


x2!



Notloudenuf said:


> I appreciate the question on music. I got both of those songs Randy mentioned for car today.


Agreed. It would be a great "wrap up" question to end all of the SQology Podcast's guest interviews.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Randy said something that I think MANY people have forgotten in recent years, "You cant fix everything with processing."


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

A new episode dropped today. We will be releasing new episodes every Saturday for some time to come.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

benny z said:


> A new episode dropped today. We will be releasing new episodes every Saturday for some time to come.


Just heard it......love how it was recorded in stereo ! 

Are you at liberty to say if there is still plans for a SQOLOGY event in one of the New England states? 

You mentioned it before, but plans change. Just curious.?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

New episode released yesterday. Yes, a day later than promised.

Going forward, we'll release them on "Saturdayish".


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Errrrrbody knows this guy!


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

benny z said:


> Errrrrbody knows this guy!


Listening to it now. GREAT podcast. I’m loving the discussion about High Res and mp3! Great podcast guys. Keep it up! Andy, Thank you once again for the knowledge and for a great sub. ??


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

If you do a part 2 with Andy, can you ask him about his new processor? It was great to hear his back story. I love that part on all the podcasts. What their first system was and how they got started. Thanks!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

truckguy said:


> If you do a part 2 with Andy, can you ask him about his new processor? It was great to hear his back story. I love that part on all the podcasts. What their first system was and how they got started. Thanks!




Part 2 is already recorded, but yes, we kick off part 2 with the upmixer discussion.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

benny z said:


> Part 2 is already recorded, but yes, we kick off part 2 with the upmixer discussion.


Do you guys have a Patreon setup for the podcast? I’m a huge believer in supporting quality content.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Arete said:


> Do you guys have a Patreon setup for the podcast? I’m a huge believer in supporting quality content.




Well... we didn’t, but since you asked... why not?

Appreciate the suggestion and support!

https://www.patreon.com/sqology


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

benny z said:


> Well... we didn’t, but since you asked... why not?
> 
> Appreciate the suggestion and support!
> 
> https://www.patreon.com/sqology


Officially a supporter. Thanks guys!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

benny z said:


> Part 2 is already recorded, but yes, we kick off part 2 with the upmixer discussion.


Any idea when part 2 will air?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd say its "Saturday-ish" wouldn't you?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Notloudenuf said:


> I'd say its "Saturday-ish" wouldn't you?


Yup!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

It’s kinda like new DSPs. The more you want them, the longer you wait.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

benny z said:


> It’s kinda like new DSPs. The more you want them, the longer you wait.


Thumbs down


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

benny z said:


> It’s kinda like new DSPs. The more you want them, the longer you wait.



Someone wants that new uber Brax DSP bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

Subbed on itunes!


----------



## Firefighter9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Can't wait for part 2! (3,4,5 haha)


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Finally had a chance to listen to part 1 with Andy yesterday, and it was my favorite podcast to date. What an interesting journey through the industry! Looking forward to the upcoming episodes!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Just got a chance to start listening to these. Thanks to those who put the effort into producing :thumbsup:


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

New one!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ahem, I believe we are missing Part 2 of Andy? :snobby::cwm13:


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes Part 2 of Andy would be appreciated.

With all due respect, the current episode is the most boring episode to date. 


Are you already running out of good topics / interesting guests so soon?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

leave feedback at 575-347-1380.

or send to [email protected]


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This sure has been a loooooonnnng week.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what episode Benny z talks about his wife's 5 series stereo?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Honestly don’t remember. Maybe in the What to Buy and Why episode?

And yes I know it’s taking forever. There are a bunch to come. Don’t worry.

Next episode Summer 2017!


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Would love to see you get Eric Stevens on for an episode.....like Andy he has such a long history in the industry!

Downloading all the episodes now and am going to listen from 1 on!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

benny z said:


> Next episode Summer 2017!


Back to the future???


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Happy?


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Cool. Thanks for doing the podcast.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

benny z said:


> Happy?


I was just about to ask about this. Thanks.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I look forward to these Podcasts. I listen to them the day they come out. Maybe you should consider releasing another one before next week as to make up for the weeks we had to endure with just silence. lol


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Lol! Gerald, thanks for the feedback. I honestly love it. And we love doing these Podcasts.

Unfortunately it's just reality that we can't put them out as fast as any of us would like. Klif and I both have other real life jobs/families, as do the people we record with. The editing ends up being pretty transparent and it takes a lot of tedious time. We'll keep them coming, but I need to rescind on the aforementioned weekly commitment. 

As I mentioned, there are more raw recordings waiting in the queue. It's just going to take time to spit them out.

And now I'd like to redirect your attention to this post for further instruction:



benny z said:


> leave feedback at 575-347-1380.
> 
> or send to [email protected]


<3


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Curious how much post production has to go into something like this per episode?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Depends who's talking. 

A lot. I don't have an exact or even estimated hours number for you.

As a for instance, Andy's recording was something like 2:15 long. In final form it's around 1:45. That's ~ 1/2 hour of cuts. There are 3 separate audio tracks, each of varying quality...those each go through a normalization process and are mixed together. Dead air, pauses, oopses, uhmmmms, repeats, verbal ticks, etc are all manually removed. It's just a lot of tedius manual stuff - and Klif does it all by himself.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

benny z said:


> Lol! Gerald, thanks for the feedback. I honestly love it. And we love doing these Podcasts.
> 
> Unfortunately it's just reality that we can't put them out as fast as any of us would like. Klif and I both have other real life jobs/families, as do the people we record with. The editing ends up being pretty transparent and it takes a lot of tedious time. We'll keep them coming, but I need to rescind on the aforementioned weekly commitment.
> 
> ...


I wanted to thank you for all the effort you and Klifton put into these Podcasts. I tried sending correspondence to the above e-mail and got an error. Is there one letter off in the above address, by chance?

Many thanks.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I wanted to thank you for all the effort you and Klifton put into these Podcasts. I tried sending correspondence to the above e-mail and got an error. Is there one letter off in the above address, by chance?
> 
> Many thanks.


Lol! That's not a real email addy. 

You can email me at ben at sqology . org if you'd like, and I can share w/ Klif.

Call the number and leave a message, tho. That's for real. Any time, any random thoughts - whatever. We'd love to hear from you there and maybe address on an episode.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

benny z said:


> Lol! That's not a real email addy.
> 
> You can email me at ben at sqology . org if you'd like, and I can share w/ Klif.
> 
> Call the number and leave a message, tho. That's for real. Any time, any random thoughts - whatever. We'd love to hear from you there and maybe address on an episode.


I went to the SQology Podcast page and sent an email via the link on that page. I sent a little note to both you and Klifton. Maybe Klifton can forward a copy to you?


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Yes Part 2 of Andy would be appreciated.
> 
> With all due respect, the current episode is the most boring episode to date.
> 
> ...


It was unfair to drop this interview after being teased with Andy part 2. 
Her starting out as a kid getting hooked on car audio WAY back and going a different direction with it was a refreshing story to hear as well as her views of the whole industry from another perspective. 
IMHO since I've never made it to a meet yet (but want to) it was also more interesting convo than getting into the intricacies of competing & judging.
Haven't heard the Andy interviews yet but both are next.
Good stuff SQology- keepem coming!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I agree - I liked Amy’s interview. But yes, it was a dirty trick to sneak it in between Andy episodes. Keeps things interesting, tho. 

Gerald - Klif forwarded me your email. Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I feel like it hasn't been "Saturday-ish" in a while now.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

:snacks:


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

what's a podcast? *shrug*


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Newest


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

benny z said:


> Newest


Thanks to you and Clifton! Been waiting for another one. Going to tune in now!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

benny z said:


> Newest


I have listened to about half of this so far and I'm digging it. Good stuff.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you for this guys, I only discovered these podcasts last week and enjoyed them since.
For someone who doesn’t know anything about competition it’s very interesting to get an inside view. 
I hope you’ll be able to get Eric Stevens one day.


----------



## Northern_SQ (Feb 16, 2018)

I have been really enjoying it, its worth a listen!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Glad you’re enjoying!

We were featured in a web article from Canadian Car Stereo this week. Check it out!

http://www.canadiancarstereo.com/the-sqology-syndicate/


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

Love the podcast! I love the interviews with people like Andy W and Erin H. I have a suggestion... A segment called "IMHO" (in my humble opinion) where you and guests discuss and give your opinions on 1-2 hot threads on one of the various car audio forums.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I continue to enjoy these and really appreciate both the host's and guest's time, effort, and knowledge that's put in to make these happen.

:thumbsup:

And just a suggestion and no offense meant, but I'd be kind of happy if a de-esser was used on Klif's track or perhaps a gradually downward-sloped EQ curve applied starting around 1kHz and above.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Will we be blessed with a new podcast this Saturday-ish?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Do I need to call Ben Aural and see what's up?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Notloudenuf said:


> Do I need to call Ben Aural and see what's up?


^Podcast Nazi alert!.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> ^Podcast Nazi alert!.


says the guy who won't leave poor Manville alone!  


(and since text jokes often don't across as intended, I am kidding with you )


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Klif was in Salzburg for the 2017 Emma finals championship last week - I presume we’ll need to do some type of follow-up episode to that soon.

Oh, and he and Buwalda were certified as EMMA Head Judges, which means they can now train other judges and we can have Emma events here n stuff.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

We (Klif, myself) recorded an episode with Jason Bertholomey of NCSQ fame a couple months ago but Klif has been too busy with family and what Ben mentioned above to get it edited and posted up yet. We were hoping it would go up before the NCSQ meet next weekend but not sure if that will happen. Thems are the breaks.


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

very cool! thanks guys~!

The first episode all the lip smacking, gulping and other weird noises people make when they talk were SO loud and detailed, it was creepy. Looks like that was solved in episode 2 though. 

thanks again for doing this


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

bbfoto said:


> ^Podcast Nazi alert!.





ErinH said:


> says the guy who won't leave poor Manville alone!
> 
> (and since text jokes often don't across as intended, I am kidding with you )



Touché! So true, haha. I HAVE been putting Manville through the wringer re: the JL VXi DSP amps. :blush:  I just like to know ALL of the limitations of the gear BEFORE I drop my monies and/or waste time on a "solution" that doesn't work or is just a lateral move. 

Really looking forward to that Podcast with you, Klif, & Jason B. :thumbsup: ...AND Klif's EMMA experience.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> ...or is just a lateral move.


hey, man!... there's nothing wrong with lateral moves! I do it all the time! 



I was about to say I'll get back OT but actually, we kind of touched on gear swapping in the podcast with Jason. But you'll never hear it. Jason has been captured by "The Network". :laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I keep checking for an update but it's not there. :/

Maybe saturday-ish is just around the corner


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> I keep checking for an update but it's not there. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe saturday-ish is just around the corner




Saturday of some year?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Maybe just possibly  oke:


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Soon!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow Soon actually meant soon this time!

Great episode with Richard.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Klif posted a new episode last night. It's a recap of last weekend's SQology event in Atlanta and he brought up a couple ideas for next year. Even if you didn't attend it might be something useful to pass your drive time with.

FWIW, this one was unedited... made it easier for him to get right out there. We recorded the episode at about 10am yesterday. So forgive its 'raw' nature.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

It sounded great! I listened to it on the way in this morning.

Keep these podcasts coming. I'm still looking forward to the one with Jason.
Hopefully it'll be out soon.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe the Jason one will come out next year for the next meet.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

2019 or 2020?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Go for broke. 2025.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

If I haven't heard it... it does not exist.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ErinH said:


> Maybe the Jason one will come out next year for the next meet.


:surprised: wait what?



Klifton Keplinger said:


> 2019 or 2020?


:worried: Hey!!!! how dare you



ErinH said:


> Go for broke. 2025.


 Nooooooooooooo


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jason’s was just published:
https://soundcloud.com/sqology/feat-jason-bertholomey


Also on iTunes. 

Go cop it, yo, and listen to Mr. Barthomew and I talk about stereos.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Woooohoooooooooooooo listening material for the ride home.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Another one just dropped with Natan Budiono.

Don’t play them all at once so you still have something to listen to in a few months.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

benny z said:


> Another one just dropped with Natan Budiono.
> 
> Don’t play them all at once so you still have something to listen to in a few months.





Sweet- another great guest to bring on. I'm looking forward to hearing this one as well. Natan is a very smart (and nice) guy and brings a lot of great insight considering his job in the OEM industry.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Sweet- another great guest to bring on. I'm looking forward to hearing this one as well. Natan is a very smart (and nice) guy and brings a lot of great insight considering his job in the OEM industry.


Ditto.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Woke up this morning and saw a new episode was released overnight. This one featuring Geoff Schneider and Justin Zazzi. 

Get it while it's hot!


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks for doing these! I have listened to a handful, and now subscribed and await each new one. Its great to get to hear the thoughts of those in the "scene" discuss ideas and such. Looking forward to these new ones that just came out.

Oh, and the Network was really interesting too! :jester:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ve got 3 of ‘em to listen to on the way to SVR. Woot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

These are great! Klif is a good interviewer. He has questions but he's paying attention to what's being said and knows when to interject. 

Erin, you're ok too....when you're on there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Erin, you're ok too....when you're on there.


Thanks... I think? :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The latest SQology podcast episode is up. Featuring Steve Weigner (aka: CaptainObvious), this episode provides a recap of SVR as well as discussion regarding Steve’s wining build and tuning method. 

The most important thing to come from the discussion?* The fact that simply changing your name to Steve will net you wins.* I've already submitted the paperwork online.

Download it today at iTunes or listen via SoundCloud (link: https://m.soundcloud.com/sqology). 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

When is the next event down there Ben?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

We’ll have the next one at Mobile Audio here in Bloomington on Saturday, Sept 15. Don’t believe it’s officially on the events calendars yet...consider this a Save the Date.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

benny z said:


> We’ll have the next one at Mobile Audio here in Bloomington on Saturday, Sept 15. Don’t believe it’s officially on the events calendars yet...consider this a Save the Date.


Cool,thanks!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Didn't realize there was a thread on here about the podcast. Just wanted to say that I appreciate the efforts you guys are going through to publish interesting content for our community. These have been great for road trips and air travel.


----------



## chosmo (Apr 9, 2009)

SQ takes ten times the talent of SPL. I'll never understand why SPL gets the fame. Does anyone really listen at those volumes? If they did, it wouldn't be for long.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

chosmo said:


> SQ takes ten times the talent of SPL. I'll never understand why SPL gets the fame. Does anyone really listen at those volumes? If they did, it wouldn't be for long.


I always say that SPL is the immature form of this hobby which,surprise,is mostly gaulked at by younger people.SQ is what the youth eventually settle into(later in life).


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Matt Hall makes another appearance...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Ever wonder who’s been behind the factory Bose systems? Or what the logic applied is?

You don’t want to miss this one!

https://soundcloud.com/sqology/feat-joe-mccabe


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This is making me look forward to my commute tomorrow.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

When are you going to post something about Richard Clarkes $10,000 amplifier challenge? What,ask that question at the event and leave everybody hanging??


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

JH1973 said:


> When are you going to post something about Richard Clarkes $10,000 amplifier challenge? What,ask that question at the event and leave everybody hanging??




Shhhhhhhhh....!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

benny z said:


> Ever wonder who’s been behind the factory Bose systems? Or what the logic applied is?
> 
> You don’t want to miss this one!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sqology/feat-joe-mccabe


Awesome interview. Thanks Klif & Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Lots of new stuff if you haven’t refreshed in a while!


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

definitely been keeping up, Really enjoyed the interviews with Joe and Steve Head. Content is excellent. Keep it up!


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Really enjoyed the latest with Steve Head.He seems like a great guy.You and Clifton do a great job with hosting the podcasts.......Now,about that Richard Clarke amplifier challenge....???


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This week's episode features the LEGEND Mark Eldridge. This hour went by entirely too quickly.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> This week's episode features the LEGEND Mark Eldridge. This hour went by entirely too quickly.




Indeed. Great episode. It’s the most enjoyable podcast of any I’ve ever listened to... and I listen to a lot. 

Here’s the SoundCloud link for non-Apple folks

https://soundcloud.com/sqology/feat-mark-eldridge


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

ErinH said:


> Indeed. Great episode. It’s the most enjoyable podcast of any I’ve ever listened to... and I listen to a lot.
> 
> Here’s the SoundCloud link for non-Apple folks
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sqology/feat-mark-eldridge


Thanks for this. I listened for the first time today . . . and heard Erin H.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Fantastic discussion with Mark. LOVE you guys for doing this! *HUGE* :thumbsup:

If I had just one small suggestion to make, it would be to Consistently & Consecutively Name each Podcast as, "SQology Ep. #001 - _Topic Here_ - month xx/day xx/year xxxx".


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Really enjoyed the recent episodes with Joe McCabe, Steve Head and Mark Eldridge and I'm definitely looking forward to the Richard Clark interview!

Thanks for all the time and effort that is put into these Podcasts. Keep up the great work.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nyquistrate said:


> Thanks for this. I listened for the first time today . . . and heard Erin H.


haha... You know, I never listen back to these because I always feel weird listening to myself on these things. 


I must say, though, I'm kind of disappointed no one has tried my suggestion from the Steve Head interview about heating up peanut m&m's in the microwave before you eat them. Or if they have, they haven't told me. It works. I'm _not _crazy! :laugh:


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't made it that far. BTW, where do we comment on the individual interviews? Regarding yours there was some talk about comparing high res files but not knowing if they came from the same master source. I have a set of files in different resolutions from the same original master. I'd like to dig those out and share them, it see if someone has already done so.


ErinH said:


> haha... You know, I never listen back to these because I always feel weird listening to myself on these things.
> 
> 
> I must say, though, I'm kind of disappointed no one has tried my suggestion from the Steve Head interview about heating up peanut m&m's in the microwave before you eat them. Or if they have, they haven't told me. It works. I'm _not _crazy!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Really enjoying the latest content... Thank You!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ErinH said:


> I must say, though, I'm kind of disappointed no one has tried my suggestion from the Steve Head interview about heating up peanut m&m's in the microwave before you eat them. Or if they have, they haven't told me. It works. I'm _not _crazy! :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Do it. Stop thinking about it and just do it.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

ErinH said:


> I must say, though, I'm kind of disappointed no one has tried my suggestion from the Steve Head interview about heating up peanut m&m's in the microwave before you eat them. Or if they have, they haven't told me. It works. I'm _not _crazy! :laugh:


I tried the peanut m&m’s deal and it’s pretty good. What surprised me is how long you have to microwave them. Glass bowl is 1000 degrees and will melt your fingers but the 15-20 m&m’s are lukewarm. Lol. I can’t remember how long it took but it’s longer than you’d think it would take. I must’ve missed the Mr. Wizard science show where they explained this phenomenon. The bowl soaked up all the radiation and the candy gets next to nothing. Apparently when we start flying to Mars we should add a sugar coating to protect to occupants.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

truckguy said:


> I tried the peanut m&m’s deal and it’s pretty good. What surprised me is how long you have to microwave them. Glass bowl is 1000 degrees and will melt your fingers but the 15-20 m&m’s are lukewarm. Lol. I can’t remember how long it took but it’s longer than you’d think it would take. I must’ve missed the Mr. Wizard science show where they explained this phenomenon. The bowl soaked up all the radiation and the candy gets next to nothing. Apparently when we start flying to Mars we should add a sugar coating to protect to occupants.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ErinH said:


> ...I must say, though, I'm kind of disappointed no one has tried my suggestion from the Steve Head interview about heating up peanut m&m's in the microwave before you eat them. Or if they have, they haven't told me. It works. I'm _not_ crazy! :laugh:


Peanut M&M's are already like CRACK Cocaine even without the hot, gooey, chocolate interior! STOP IT, Erin!!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Klif to Manville: So what got you so interested in Mark Knopfler and Dire Straits?

Manville: HAVE YOU LISTENED!?!?!?!?!??

ME: :laugh4::laugh4:


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

Dude. Your interviews are getting better and better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

JH1973 said:


> When are you going to post something about Richard Clarkes $10,000 amplifier challenge? What,ask that question at the event and leave everybody hanging??




The wait is over. Refresh your podcast feed...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Oops. I lied. This is the teaser episode for the upcoming one you’re still waiting for.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

benny z said:


> Oops. I lied. This is the teaser episode for the upcoming one you’re still waiting for.


Dam you Benny Z!!!!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Pretty cool milestone - nice way to end 2018.


----------



## 04quadcab (Dec 31, 2017)

I recently started at the beginning. This is a great podcast! The Audiofrog Andy podcast was excellent. I am in the middle of the one with the MECA founder.

Please keep up the good work!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Any new shows coming?
I'm needing my Sqology fix


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Richard Clark episode was published a couple day ago


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Richard Clark episode was published a couple day ago


And it was a great episode too! He lives about 2.5 hours from me. I need to call and ask if I can just have the tour and ask dumb questions about audio.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Notloudenuf said:


> And it was a great episode too! He lives about 2.5 hours from me. I need to call and ask if I can just have the tour and ask dumb questions about audio.


Yes, go court him to attend the NCSQ meet next spring


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I love the Podcasts. I enjoy listening to them.

This last podcast was very interesting, however, I have found that Richard Clark's "challenge" is a rigged bunch of hogwash.

First off the way a stereo system presents sound is a culmination of all it's parts. 

There is more to an amplifier than just T.H.D. ( Total Harmonic Distortion ) and S.N.R. ( Signal to noise ratio )

The most important factor is how well the amplifier has control of the driver's cone motion.

Regardless, the test is flawed and rigged because as I stated earlier the end result is a culmination of all the parts. This test is not listening to one amp verses another. 

This test is basically running the signal from different amplifiers through the same exact filter so you are trying to pit filtered sound against filtered sound. 

In essence the final output is going to be indistinguishable because the filter is in the loop. 

That is why the $10,000 has never been won. Richard Clark is not a dumb person. 

But the false he purports to be true has lead to many arguments and mis-information which is what I have a problem with. 

I enjoyed the podcast, and keep up the good work, Klifton!!!!!


----------



## 04quadcab (Dec 31, 2017)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I love the Podcasts. I enjoy listening to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he did was the same thing that a chemist or biologist does when experimenting in a laboratory. He has set up a controlled experiment. Same speakers, same wire, same enclosure with the same baffle defraction. The only difference is the amplifier. Thus, if you could hear a difference, any difference must be due to the amplifier. Had he documented his results and established an IRB protocol for experimnting on human subject this could have been a PH.D. thesis. (That gives me an idea!)


I suppose he could have rigged it. But he was dragging this thing out in public, to trade shows and stuff. He was testing it on the snobbiest of audiophiles. These are the kind of people that should be able to hear a difference and should realize that something was off if the sound was filtered inappropriately.

The other explanation is that any decent quality amplifier, set up properly, will sound just fine.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

My favorite is the one with Andy Wehmeyer as well but that is the only one I’ve listened too so far. Tons of wisdom and insight can be gained from Andy. I listened that podcast on YouTube but is there a better way to listen to these such as iHeartRadio or similar?

Keep doing these, I’m in.


----------



## Kyleo91 (Oct 19, 2017)

JCsAudio said:


> My favorite is the one with Andy Wehmeyer as well but that is the only one I’ve listened too so far. Tons of wisdom and insight can be gained from Andy. I listened that podcast on YouTube but is there a better way to listen to these such as iHeartRadio or similar?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep doing these, I’m in.


You can listen on any podcast app. I have it on podcast addict on Android


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

JCsAudio said:


> My favorite is the one with Andy Wehmeyer as well but that is the only one I’ve listened too so far. Tons of wisdom and insight can be gained from Andy. I listened that podcast on YouTube but is there a better way to listen to these such as iHeartRadio or similar?
> 
> Keep doing these, I’m in.


Literally any podcast app, it's just an RSS feed with an audio file attached.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh wow there is a new one that just posted today! 
Its from the UK too!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

It would be really cool if more of these podcasts would get posted. I mean we are in lockdown, what else do you guys have to do?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Notloudenuf said:


> It would be really cool if more of these podcasts would get posted. I mean we are in lockdown, what else do you guys have to do?


Homeschool their kids?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Work from home? I know both Ben and klifs jobs probably both allow for the ability to do that. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Working from home be like....


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Last show was in August. Any plans for new ones on the horizon?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Last one was last week


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

So they aren’t going on apple podcasts?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Oh wow there is a new one that just posted today!
> Its from the UK too!


I was at the live end 😎


----------



## RaymondOliver (May 20, 2021)

Notloudenuf said:


> So they aren’t going on apple podcasts?


This could be help you a little I think podcast upload spotify guide. As you know Spotify is a biggest app for the podcast on the market. Being a Spotify Premium member for years now, and I absolutely love it!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

any word on what happened to these? soundcloud has 2, youtube has none? what gives? i need my car audio podcast fix!!


----------

